# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  سوال ریاضی از عبارات توان دار

## aram.d

بچه ها بلدین اینارو حل کنین؟  خیلی واجبه لطفا اگه می دونین بگین

از رابطه ی یک نهم(نه به توان دو داره) مساویه نه ضربدر بیست و هفت که بیست و هفت توان ایکس داره، مقدار ایکس کدام است؟

....

در عبارت بیست و هفت به توانِ پنجِ منهای ایکس مساویه نه به توان منفی پونزده مقدار ایکس کدام است؟ 

....

از رابطه هشت به توان ایکسِ به علاوه یک، مساویه چهار ضربدر دو که دوش به توانه ایکسِ منهای دوعه مقدار ایکس کدام است؟ 

لطفا راه حلاتونم بگین. ممنون

----------


## matrooke

۹ رو میکنی سه بتوان ۲ پس یعنی مخرج میشه ۳ بتوان ۴ بعد میاریش صورت میشه ۳ بتوان منفی ۴
خب این از سمت چپ
سمت راست ۹ رو میکنی ۳ بتوان ۲× سه بتوان ۳ ایکس.
بعد سه بتوان دو سمت راست رو میبری چپ میشه ،سمت چپ میشه سه بتوان منفی ۶ 
پس ایکس میشه منفی ۲
میفهمی اینجور میگم؟

----------


## Frigidsoul



----------


## hopluk

> بچه ها بلدین اینارو حل کنین؟  خیلی واجبه لطفا اگه می دونین بگین
> 
> از رابطه ی یک نهم(نه به توان دو داره) مساویه نه ضربدر بیست و هفت که بیست و هفت توان ایکس داره، مقدار ایکس کدام است؟
> 
> ....
> 
> در عبارت بیست و هفت به توانِ پنجِ منهای ایکس مساویه نه به توان منفی پونزده مقدار ایکس کدام است؟ 
> 
> ....
> ...

----------

